# San Siro: alla ricerca del posto migliore



## VonVittel (18 Agosto 2015)

Premetto che sarà la prima volta che andrò a San Siro (tra poco tempo mi trasferirò a Milano per l'università). Stavo pensando di andare con degli amici a vedere il derby il 13 settembre e dovrò gestire io l'organizzazione. Mi sorgeva un dubbio nella scelta del posto. Dando per scontata l'impossibilità di andare in curva (abbiamo sia milanisti sia interisti), ero indeciso tra il terzo anello rosso e il secondo anello (rosso o arancio, a quel punto è indifferente). Economicamente il secondo anello impedisce ad alcuni amici di partecipare, d'altro canto stando al terzo anello tutti accetterebbero di venire. Il punto focale della discussione è: la visibilità al terzo anello é buona? Serve un occhio di falco per osservare tutto oppure si può guardare la partita con tranquillità? Grazie in anticipo per le risposte


----------



## Jino (18 Agosto 2015)

Al terzo anello a livello visivo è un disastro, il prezzo del biglietto rispetto agli altri lo dimostra. Primi due anelli visuale ottima.

Se vai al terzo è più che altro per assistere allo spettacolo dell'atmosfera, cominciare da un derby poi per te sarà tanta tanta roba. Ma se pensi di distinguere più di tanto i calciatori ti dico di no.

Consiglio mio spendi qualche soldo in più e vai al secondo arancio o rosso, cambia poco.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (18 Agosto 2015)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Premetto che sarà la prima volta che andrò a San Siro (tra poco tempo mi trasferirò a Milano per l'università). Stavo pensando di andare con degli amici a vedere il derby il 13 settembre e dovrò gestire io l'organizzazione. Mi sorgeva un dubbio nella scelta del posto. Dando per scontata l'impossibilità di andare in curva (abbiamo sia milanisti sia interisti), ero indeciso tra il terzo anello rosso e il secondo anello (rosso o arancio, a quel punto è indifferente). Economicamente il secondo anello impedisce ad alcuni amici di partecipare, d'altro canto stando al terzo anello tutti accetterebbero di venire. Il punto focale della discussione è: la visibilità al terzo anello é buona? Serve un occhio di falco per osservare tutto oppure si può guardare la partita con tranquillità? Grazie in anticipo per le risposte



Terzo anello rosso, possibilmente settori centrali. Andateci tutti che si vede abbastanza bene, trovate i biglietti e spendete meno.
Certo che al 2° si vede meglio...


----------



## VonVittel (19 Agosto 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Terzo anello rosso, possibilmente settori centrali. Andateci tutti che si vede abbastanza bene, trovate i biglietti e spendete meno.
> Certo che al 2° si vede meglio...



Perfetto, mi hai chiarito ogni dubbio. Unica cosa: dato che i biglietti li acquisterò online (dal sito dell'inter), devo comprarli quasi immediatamente dopo l'inizio della vendita libera? Oppure prima della fine della giornata di biglietti ce ne saranno comunque a disposizione? Grazie ancora


----------



## Jino (19 Agosto 2015)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Perfetto, mi hai chiarito ogni dubbio. Unica cosa: dato che i biglietti li acquisterò online (dal sito dell'inter), devo comprarli quasi immediatamente dopo l'inizio della vendita libera? Oppure prima della fine della giornata di biglietti ce ne saranno comunque a disposizione? Grazie ancora



Il terzo anello non va mai a ruba, puoi andare tranquillo


----------



## osvaldobusatti (19 Agosto 2015)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Perfetto, mi hai chiarito ogni dubbio. Unica cosa: dato che i biglietti li acquisterò online (dal sito dell'inter), devo comprarli quasi immediatamente dopo l'inizio della vendita libera? Oppure prima della fine della giornata di biglietti ce ne saranno comunque a disposizione? Grazie ancora



Se ti accontenti del terzo anello qualche biglietto lo trovi, ma i settori centrali rossi sono i primi a andare via.
Comprali subito, se ci riesci. Non comprare quelli sulle prime file perchè c'è la sbarra che ti dà fastidio, Comprali dalla 5 fila in su.
Mi sa che quest'anno ci sarà il tutto esaurito per il Derby.


----------



## cris (19 Agosto 2015)

beh, al derby anche il terzo rosso è solitamente bello congestionato


----------



## Jino (19 Agosto 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Se ti accontenti del terzo anello qualche biglietto lo trovi, ma i settori centrali rossi sono i primi a andare via.
> Comprali subito, se ci riesci. Non comprare quelli sulle prime file perchè c'è la sbarra che ti dà fastidio, Comprali dalla 5 fila in su.
> Mi sa che quest'anno ci sarà il tutto esaurito per il Derby.



Alla fine i derby a prescindere dalla stagione fanno sempre il tutto esaurito


----------



## eldero (19 Agosto 2015)

Terzo anello veramente brutto...spendete qualcosa in più ma andate al secondo....


----------



## Jino (19 Agosto 2015)

cris ha scritto:


> beh, al derby anche il terzo rosso è solitamente bello congestionato



Sisi, però diciamo che i primi posti ad andare sono sempre secondo arancio, rosso, verde e blu. Sugli altri settori i biglietti sopravvivono un attimino di più, se lui ha intenzione di comprarli la sera del giorno in cui escono al terzo rosso trova di sicuro.


----------



## Jino (19 Agosto 2015)

eldero ha scritto:


> Terzo anello veramente brutto...spendete qualcosa in più ma andate al secondo....



E' quello che dico pure io. A San Siro io in genere vado al secondo arancio. Ma son stato anche al primo verde, al secondo blu, al terzo rosso. Ma una cosa è certa, al terzo rosso io non ci torno più.


----------



## zlatan (19 Agosto 2015)

Non sono d'accordo. Vista la differenza di prezzo (60 contro 25), il terzo rosso va benissimo. Si vede bene ho fatto 10 anni di abbonamento e si vede comunque molto bene. Certo il secondo è fantastico, ma si vede comunque molto bene anche al terzo


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Agosto 2015)

Li scorso anno ho visto Milan Juventus al terzo rosso e in verità pensavo peggio come visuale. Chiaro che il secondo arancio è il top. Ma in assenza di alternative il terzo rosso non lo trovo poi così male.


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Agosto 2015)

Secondo Blu, nella "curvetta" verso l'arancio o il rosso, si vede bene la partita (in pratica dalla bandierina del corner), c'è l'atmosfera della curva, se si ha voglia si canta e non costa molto.
Questo è il mio consiglio per il futuro.


Per il derby con i tuoi amici interisti ti consiglio secondo arancio, occhio a non finire troppo laterale


----------



## VonVittel (20 Agosto 2015)

Beh ringrazio tutti quanti, siete stati chiarissimi. K vostri consigli mi saranno d'aiuto. Avendo osservato i prezzi ufficiali mi sono definitivamente convinto ad andare sul terzo rosso (costa 35 circa, mentre secondo rosso e arancio all'incirca sugli 65-70). Cerco di prendere i posti centrali senza stare in prima fila, magari li prenoto su un sito che si occupa proprio di acquistare i biglietti nel settore e nel posto scelto come preferenza. In questo modo, anche se ognuni paga 10 euro in più, non dovrei correre rischi. Grazie ancora a tutti!


----------



## Jino (20 Agosto 2015)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Beh ringrazio tutti quanti, siete stati chiarissimi. K vostri consigli mi saranno d'aiuto. Avendo osservato i prezzi ufficiali mi sono definitivamente convinto ad andare sul terzo rosso (costa 35 circa, mentre secondo rosso e arancio all'incirca sugli 65-70). Cerco di prendere i posti centrali senza stare in prima fila, magari li prenoto su un sito che si occupa proprio di acquistare i biglietti nel settore e nel posto scelto come preferenza. In questo modo, anche se ognuni paga 10 euro in più, non dovrei correre rischi. Grazie ancora a tutti!



Si fondamentale, non prendere le prime 5-6 file, MAI. C'è la balaustra di mezzo alla visuale.


----------



## Pamparulez (21 Agosto 2015)

A SanSiro si vede decentemente da qualunque settore. Condivido i consigli sul terzo rosso, possibilmente settori centrali, ma soprattutto evita almeno le prime 3/4 file. Questo a prescindere che tu vada al primo/secondo/terzo anello.
Inoltre ti sconsiglio il terzo verde/blu perche essendoci la rete per gli ospiti è fastidioso.
Peró credo che l'atmosfera del derby fa diventare bello tutto 

Quando prenderli?! Appena apre la vendita libera inchiodati al pc. Se devi dare 10/15€ in piu a qualcuno puoi andare al secondo arancio/rosso.


----------

